# Breeders in Southern CA



## puppas

Hi. I am new to this forum. I had a Maltese that passed away not too long ago. As I'm sure you all know, my heart is completely broken. So...tear....my vet called to check on me and our family and said it was time to find a new baby because we are all so sad. (He's a great vet..really cares about his patients.)

I emailed a few breeders in Southern CA to see if I could find a new little girl. Only one replied. I'm sure most are at that Westminster show or are getting ready for the show on the 21st. I previously read a post here about someone who got a puppy from a lady in Santa Paula, CA. Ironically, she put an add in our local paper that she had new puppies. I visited them and absolutely fell in love with them all. Here's my question:

Should I buy a puppy from her? She's been in business for 12 yrs. She gets her puppies from a breeder in Missouri. She said they all are AKC. She also rescues various breeds. She has two Malti rescues that she brought up when they were runts of the litter. They are 6 months old and barely 2 lbs. They are so adorable and she will only sell them together. I worry about them being so small, but they are beautiful. The three other girls all seem very healthy and were scampering around her house. She also has 6 Maltese of her own. 

If any of you could give me help, it would be great. I got our original pup from a pet shop. I know, I know...I knew nothing about puppy mills, breeders or even dogs at that time. Now, I feel much more educated and thank goodness we got lucky with our dog because he was healthy and happy most all of his life. Boy I miss him!


----------



## lovesophie

Hello, and welcome to SM! I'm so sorry about your loss. :bysmilie: I hope you're soon able to find a baby that will help mend your heart.

The lady you're inquiring about sort of sounds like a broker. I'd stay away and look elsewhere. Missouri is heavily populated with puppy mills, so that's definitely something to be wary of.

There are several AMA breeders in California: http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Also, are you open to having your baby shipped to you? What is your price range, if you don't mind me asking? If you're not having any luck with finding a breeder in California, you can always look into having a baby shipped to you. 

Avante Maltese is in Utah (not too far from Cali), and it looks as though she has a baby girl available. http://avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm

Rhapsody Maltese is in Texas, and she has puppies available, as well.
http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

Just browse through the "Breeders" section here; there are loads of reputable breeders in the country who will ship their pups to their forever homes.

Anyway, good luck with finding that special baby.  Please ask questions if you're unsure of a particular breeder!!


----------



## Starsmom

Hello! and :Welcome 4: 

My first reaction to this "breeder" is she* is not* a breeder but a broker. She doesn't breed she gets them from MO -a stronghole for puppy mills. So your answer is an emphatic "No!"

I am sure there are members here at SM living in CA that can direct you to a reputable breeder. Also visit _www.americanmaltese.org_ they have a list of breeders by state.

BTW, did you post on Maltese Only? There was a lady, and daughter over there quite distraught over the loss of their Zeus. Was that you?

Again - :Welcome 2: you'll love it here!


----------



## Ladysmom

In a word, "no". Do not buy a puppy from a broker for the Missouri puppymills. She is not a legitimate "rescue" if she is selling puppies from the mills. :thmbdn: 

There are some great breeders in California. Look at this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=25707


----------



## pammy4501

Stacy from Bellarata Maltese has at least one puppy available. Her dogs are georgeous.
She is the Central Valley area. You must be close to me if you are looking in Santa Paula.
I live in Moorpark. I got my little Frankie from Stacy, and he is perfection. I work with
a girl that got a puppy from the Santa Paula lady, and she is a broker. Her maltese weighs
11 lbs.

http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/

Frankie at 11 weeks. I got him at 5 months.
[attachment=48383:frankie_11_wks.jpg]


----------



## tamizami

:Welcome 4: I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you find a little one to heal your heart soon. 

I agree with others that you should not purchase from a broker, puppymill or backyard breeder. Sarah Stangeland has 2 little girls right now - 1 she is evaluating for show and may have another litter soon. She is in San Diego and a member of the AMA and on their breeder list. She will also be able to tell you other breeders in the area that have puppies.....

My Stuart Little is from Sarah, he is a wonderful dog and Sarah is an extremely careful and conscientious breeder. Her dogs live and sleep with her....Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions, I can't say enough good things about Sarah.


----------



## puppas

Thank-you all so much!!! I have been on-line and making calls! Starsmom...it is Zeusmom. My vet suggested I think of a new forum name so I won't be so sad. It's hard to see all your babies 'cuz I miss him so much, but it's all part of the healing. 

In specific, here's what I'm looking for: 
A smaller female. I own a boutique in town so my baby will be going everywhere with me, including buying trips via my purse. Zeus and I loved buying trips. Is it silly to want to see the mom and dad so I know she will be small?
I like the petite eyes and shorter muzzle. I want a playful one. I had a whole set of tricks my Zeusy and I did together. 

Thanks again. Boy, you are all wonderful!


----------



## k/c mom

Welcome to SM!!! :Welcome 4: 

Gosh, I'm so glad you found us!! Thank goodness you didn't buy from that broker. OMG! There are so many good breeders out there. There is no need to go to a broker who gets puppies from Missouri... 

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your precious Zeus. We'd love to hear more about him and see pictures. You might also want to honor him in our Memorial sub-forum: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=30


----------



## dwerten

My demi is a rescue from www.petfinder.com and she has been a great girl and there are alot of people who are turning in purebreds to rescue due to loss of homes and foreclosures so just a thought


----------



## dwerten

I agree she does -- i just met her and them a few weeks ago and i live near you as well 

i agree this breeder in santa paula has puppy mill written all over her

here is another good breeder as well 

http://www.scruffystoys.com/AboutScruffysMaltese.html



QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 13 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725866


> Stacy from Bellarata Maltese has at least one puppy available. Her dogs are georgeous.
> She is the Central Valley area. You must be close to me if you are looking in Santa Paula.
> I live in Moorpark. I got my little Frankie from Stacy, and he is perfection. I work with
> a girl that got a puppy from the Santa Paula lady, and she is a broker. Her maltese weighs
> 11 lbs.
> 
> http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/
> 
> Frankie at 11 weeks. I got him at 5 months.
> [attachment=48383:frankie_11_wks.jpg][/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Hi and welcome to SM!
I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know 
But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726038


> Hi and welcome to SM!
> I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know
> But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
> Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for [/B]



Gosh, you're going to get a whole lot of west coast breeders mad at you with that statement! You'd better run for cover! :behindsofa: 

There are many reputable breeders on the west coast who produce beautiful Maltese!


----------



## dwerten

LOL I was thinking the same thing -LOL




QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726043


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726038





> Hi and welcome to SM!
> I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know
> But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
> Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for [/B]



Gosh, you're going to get a whole lot of west coast breeders mad at you with that statement! You'd better run for cover! :behindsofa: 

There are many reputable breeders on the west coast who produce beautiful Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726043


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726038





> Hi and welcome to SM!
> I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know
> But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
> Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for [/B]



Gosh, you're going to get a whole lot of west coast breeders mad at you with that statement! You'd better run for cover! :behindsofa: 

There are many reputable breeders on the west coast who produce beautiful Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:brownbag: OOOPS I didn't mean to say they weren't beautiful(because what maltese isn't??)
Just based on her description of the specifics she wants:
In specific, here's what I'm looking for: 
"A smaller female. I own a boutique in town so my baby will be going everywhere with me, including buying trips via my purse. Zeus and I loved buying trips. Is it silly to want to see the mom and dad so I know she will be small?
*I like the petite eyes and shorter muzzle. * I want a playful one. I had a whole set of tricks my Zeusy and I did together."

But by all means, the breeders on the West coast do have gorgeous malts like Richelieu, Malta Angels, and Bellarata Maltese(we love you Stacy!) ect., ect. The list can go on forever!

I'm sorry if it came off wrong than what I meant! :brownbag:


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726062


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726043





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726038





> Hi and welcome to SM!
> I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know
> But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
> Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for [/B]



Gosh, you're going to get a whole lot of west coast breeders mad at you with that statement! You'd better run for cover! :behindsofa: 

There are many reputable breeders on the west coast who produce beautiful Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:brownbag: OOOPS I didn't mean to say they weren't beautiful(because what maltese isn't??)
Just based on her description of the specifics she wants:
In specific, here's what I'm looking for: 
"A smaller female. I own a boutique in town so my baby will be going everywhere with me, including buying trips via my purse. Zeus and I loved buying trips. Is it silly to want to see the mom and dad so I know she will be small?
*I like the petite eyes and shorter muzzle. * I want a playful one. I had a whole set of tricks my Zeusy and I did together."

But by all means, the breeders on the West coast do have gorgeous malts like Richelieu, Malta Angels, and Bellarata Maltese(we love you Stacy!) ect., ect. The list can go on forever!

I'm sorry if it came off wrong than what I meant! :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I'd def. stay away from brokers all they do is get pups from puppymills and BYB and most try to sell them off as their own. It's sad. I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from Richelieu or Bellarata Maltese good luck on your search!


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 14 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726282


> I'd def. stay away from brokers all they do is get pups from puppymills and BYB and most try to sell them off as their own. It's sad. I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from Richelieu or Bellarata Maltese good luck on your search![/B]


Really, Maggie  I know about BYB and all that stuff, but not much about brokers.
Thats so sad, I need to get educated on this


----------



## dwerten

lol Good recovery -lol - now look at my demi she is a california dreaming girl don't ya think  


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726062


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726043





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726038





> Hi and welcome to SM!
> I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know
> But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
> Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for [/B]



Gosh, you're going to get a whole lot of west coast breeders mad at you with that statement! You'd better run for cover! :behindsofa: 

There are many reputable breeders on the west coast who produce beautiful Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:brownbag: OOOPS I didn't mean to say they weren't beautiful(because what maltese isn't??)
Just based on her description of the specifics she wants:
In specific, here's what I'm looking for: 
"A smaller female. I own a boutique in town so my baby will be going everywhere with me, including buying trips via my purse. Zeus and I loved buying trips. Is it silly to want to see the mom and dad so I know she will be small?
*I like the petite eyes and shorter muzzle. * I want a playful one. I had a whole set of tricks my Zeusy and I did together."

But by all means, the breeders on the West coast do have gorgeous malts like Richelieu, Malta Angels, and Bellarata Maltese(we love you Stacy!) ect., ect. The list can go on forever!

I'm sorry if it came off wrong than what I meant! :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Feb 14 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726287


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 14 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726282





> I'd def. stay away from brokers all they do is get pups from puppymills and BYB and most try to sell them off as their own. It's sad. I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from Richelieu or Bellarata Maltese good luck on your search![/B]


Really, Maggie  I know about BYB and all that stuff, but not much about brokers.
Thats so sad, I need to get educated on this 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Brokers are really sneaky because they buy puppies from the mills and pass them off as their own. Brokers who work in the retail pet industry (pet stores) have to be licensed by the USDA, but those who sell on the internet or directly to the consumer often fly under the radar.

Brokers are a real problem in states that border the big puppymill states like Missouri and Pennsylvania. They have a ready supply of puppies right across the border.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Of course! Demi looks like she's from one of those top breeders, not a rescue! Just goes to show you, that these rescue malts are just as beautiful as the malts that are from these show breeders! I wouldn't hesitate getting a rescue malt either!

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 14 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726299


> lol Good recovery -lol - now look at my demi she is a california dreaming girl don't ya think
> 
> 
> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726062





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726043





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726038





> Hi and welcome to SM!
> I'm so sorry for your lost. It is great to have another malt there to help you while you heal. I would know
> But I don't know of any breeders on the west side that have the features in a maltese that you are looking for. They are all on the east side and are very reputable breeders. Many members on the forum have gotten pups from breeders out of the state and without any problems as long as they are good breeders.
> Let me know if you want the names of those breeders on the east side because they sound more like what you are looking for [/B]



Gosh, you're going to get a whole lot of west coast breeders mad at you with that statement! You'd better run for cover! :behindsofa: 

There are many reputable breeders on the west coast who produce beautiful Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:brownbag: OOOPS I didn't mean to say they weren't beautiful(because what maltese isn't??)
Just based on her description of the specifics she wants:
In specific, here's what I'm looking for: 
"A smaller female. I own a boutique in town so my baby will be going everywhere with me, including buying trips via my purse. Zeus and I loved buying trips. Is it silly to want to see the mom and dad so I know she will be small?
*I like the petite eyes and shorter muzzle. * I want a playful one. I had a whole set of tricks my Zeusy and I did together."

But by all means, the breeders on the West coast do have gorgeous malts like Richelieu, Malta Angels, and Bellarata Maltese(we love you Stacy!) ect., ect. The list can go on forever!

I'm sorry if it came off wrong than what I meant! :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (puppas @ Feb 13 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725884


> Thank-you all so much!!! I have been on-line and making calls! Starsmom...it is Zeusmom. My vet suggested I think of a new forum name so I won't be so sad. It's hard to see all your babies 'cuz I miss him so much, but it's all part of the healing.
> 
> In specific, here's what I'm looking for:
> A smaller female. I own a boutique in town so my baby will be going everywhere with me, including buying trips via my purse. Zeus and I loved buying trips. Is it silly to want to see the mom and dad so I know she will be small?
> I like the petite eyes and shorter muzzle. I want a playful one. I had a whole set of tricks my Zeusy and I did together.
> 
> Thanks again. Boy, you are all wonderful![/B]


How much did Zeus weigh as an adult? Was that the size you feel you can easily take with you.... I would use that when talking to breeders about the size you want. As for the "look" you like, maybe you can look at the pictures people have posted here and then can say "like this". Remember not to get too hung up on keeping really small. The really tiny ones can be more likely to have health problems. The standard for AKC Malts is 4-6 lb. so that is what the good breeders aim for. Maltese that are within the standard, healthy and with a good temperment will mostly vary in appearance because of their "hairstyle". My Shoni in a show coat would look like a different dog. Most of our pets have some sort of shorter cut, with or without topknots, and shorter ears. This is probably no news to you since you had Zeus!! B) 

It is fun to learn about the breeders and puppies available so enjoy your shopping, and good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh

First, I'm so sorry for your loss. You're right to look for a new baby - I lost my 15-year old Feb 9 of 2008 and Sweetness was born Feb. 13; I brought her home in April so I had a few months to grieve and look forward to my new baby at the same time.

You've gotten a lot of really good advice on here. There are a lot of owner surrenders right now because of the economy - people losing jobs and can't afford to care for a dog or losing their houses and having to move into an apartment that doesn't allow them. The "breeder" you encountered definitely sounds like a broker. There are many reputable breeders located across the country and I'm sure you'll be able to find your new baby.

Good luck!


----------



## puppas

Special thanks to everyone for your help in finding a new puppy for us. I made a couple of calls this weekend (we were away to see my daughter play for her school so I was computerless) and I will keep trying this week. You are all so wonderful! I wish I had known about SM sooner....but now I do. Hooray. :chili: 

Sorry if I didn't reply to everyone. I'm trying really hard to figure out all of the forum ways. 

I think I figured out the picture by my name. So you can see my Zeusy. I will attach some more when I figure out that part. :sHa_banana: At least now I feel like I can join the forums because I have his picture. (Shy.)


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (puppas @ Feb 17 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728944


> Special thanks to everyone for your help in finding a new puppy for us. I made a couple of calls this weekend (we were away to see my daughter play for her school so I was computerless) and I will keep trying this week. You are all so wonderful! I wish I had known about SM sooner....but now I do. Hooray. :chili:
> 
> Sorry if I didn't reply to everyone. I'm trying really hard to figure out all of the forum ways.
> 
> I think I figured out the picture by my name. So you can see my Zeusy. I will attach some more when I figure out that part. :sHa_banana: At least now I feel like I can join the forums because I have his picture. (Shy.)[/B]


What a handsome boy Zeus was!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (puppas @ Feb 17 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728944


> Special thanks to everyone for your help in finding a new puppy for us. I made a couple of calls this weekend (we were away to see my daughter play for her school so I was computerless) and I will keep trying this week. You are all so wonderful! I wish I had known about SM sooner....but now I do. Hooray. :chili:
> 
> Sorry if I didn't reply to everyone. I'm trying really hard to figure out all of the forum ways.
> 
> I think I figured out the picture by my name. So you can see my Zeusy. I will attach some more when I figure out that part. :sHa_banana: At least now I feel like I can join the forums because I have his picture. (Shy.)[/B]


LOL Zeus was adorable!


----------

